# Teenage Time?



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. Lucy is now 13 months old. She has always been a bit of a grumbler but this has increased quite a bit over the last couple of weeks or so. She even grumbled the other day when she saw our neighbour who she normally adores! She grumbles when she is made to do something which she doesnt want to do, and has in fact tried to nip me on a few occassions. We have always been strict with her and have increased our training with a very firm "no" and time out. On the other hand she is very loving, and always licks us to make up after we have scolded her, but then she will do it all over again. 

I am hoping that her nipping and grumbling is to do with adolescence! I would be most grateful if anyone else has experienced this at around about this age. Any tips are most welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello again. I would appreciate any advice re my post! Thank you.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow is just over eight months and she has really started acting up. She has forgotten recall, is peeing in the house and bites my hands when she gets too excited. I have been thinking it is a combination of a teen thing and me not being vigilant enough with training as she is number two. I'm thinking I need to go to a training class. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi SUe, well on first thought, I would say 13 months is a little older than the general teenage stage, I would really go back to some serious basics with her, and if she does it all over again, perhaps it has become a game. 
Have you taken her to any classes at all? what is causing her to nip? what is happening when the nip occurs?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmm, ruby will grumble is she's not happy, or my young son is harassing her, but she is only 6 months.
If Ralph is in need of time out, or I want got crate him if my son is eating, on occasions I grab his collar and he will turn his head as though to nip and say get off.
Maybe she's just trying to be dominant or top dog in your household? 
Training and showing her who is boss - do you ever watch the dog whisperer guy? I think he's Mexican or Latin??


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. Lucy has always been a wilfull puppy and this was apparent even after the first few days. I remember when we once told her off for a chewing instance, she jumped on the settee and did a wee whilst looking at us! 

She mainly grumbles if we take anything out of her mouth such as leaves/sticks. Yes she still does it at 13 months! She will also grumble if we move objects in her crate. I do think it is a bit of resource guarding. I think we will have to up the training another notch and hopefully it will cease.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Is she due her season? I've heard their moods can change then???


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi there. Thank you for your response. Lucy had her season in April and was then spayed in July and then immediately after had a phantom pregnancy. It is about 11 weeks ago since she had the spay/phantom pregnancy, so I don't think it is attributed to that unless anyone can advise further?


----------

